# removing puff pastry wrapped and baked on cannoli tubes



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

Just made up a dozen puff pastry wrapped in a spiral around cannoli tubes and then rolled in sugar, pretty much a creme horn in absence of a conical mold.  When I tried removing them as soon as they were cool enough to reasonably handle, I had to fight half of them to get off the tubes, and of those at 4 were collapsed in the process. My little Jack Russell gobbled them right down though.

Very frustrating as I've spent two hours across the past two days folding, rolling and chilling and repeating.

So, are there any tricks or ideas to help with the process?

Perhaps wrapping the tubes in parchment before wrapping in puff?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

If it's puff then I would definitely use the paper


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

It is the "Classic Puff Pastry (pâte feuilletée classique)" recipe from Professional Baking, (sixth edition) made with 6 three-folds. as we learned this semester in school. I was just practicing on it at home... The wife and kids don't mind but I'm getting sick of making them up as pinwheels, palmiers, papillons, so I was just experimenting a bit. Figured I could always fill them with pastry creme or cannoli filling...


I'm quite OCD about my measurements (+/- 1g) and it was quite sticky, took constant flouring to not stick to the bench at school and on the marble at home with this batch. I understand it is crazy humid here right now, and this is such a variable item...

Puffed beautifully though.


----------

